# would you share your experiences of been induced at 38 weeks please



## lilly100

i found out today that im am getting induced when i am exactly 38 weeks - next Thursday !!
So i was just wondering if any of you have any experiences of been induced at 38 weeks would you share them with me please.
I know that there are quite a few stories of induction when people are over due and these would be great to hear as well as any info is better than none, but im especially interested in hearing about induction at 38 weeks, for things like - how long did the whole process take?
was your cervix favourable when they started?
pain?
is it quicker and easier to induce you if it is not your first baby?(this is my third baby, but first induction)
and absoloutly any other info i might find useful would be great.

Thank you x


----------



## lilly100

anyone?


----------



## madcatwoman

hun, i was induced at 42 weeks:shrug: so probably doesnt answer your question, i didnt really have a positive experience(so i'll spare details)
but it was quick, had 1 pessary inserted at 10.30am, cramping started after walking early pm, my waters went at 10.30pm and baby born at 8.25am following morning after a 10hr labour.

can i ask why you are being induced at 38weeks? i assume theres a medical reason?,if its something you dont need to have done then i really recommend you wait to see if you go natrually.


----------



## lilly100

madcatwoman said:


> hun, i was induced at 42 weeks:shrug: so probably doesnt answer your question, i didnt really have a positive experience(so i'll spare details)
> but it was quick, had 1 pessary inserted at 10.30am, cramping started after walking early pm, my waters went at 10.30pm and baby born at 8.25am following morning after a 10hr labour.
> 
> can i ask why you are being induced at 38weeks? i assume theres a medical reason?,if its something you dont need to have done then i really recommend you wait to see if you go natrually.

hi, thanks for your reply.
Im being induced at 38 weeks due to blood pressure problems which they are struggling to keep under control even with medication (actually it was ok today at my hospital check) and also due to numerous bleeds (have lost count now) throughout my pregnancy, and the doctor said that as time goes on the risk of having a very big bleed which could cause the placenta to seperate altogether, increases, which obviously would have devistating results so he has decided it would be safer to get me to 38 weeks and then induce me


----------



## Bunnipowder

I was induced at 38 weeks! I had a sweep few days before my planned induction, did nothing. Went in at 7am had a pessary didnt really do much had my water broke and once again didnt do much either hooked up to the drip and gradually things started moving along! Was going to be checked in a hour's time (this was now gone 7pm) to see how I was looking ready to push. Got up to go for a wee came back had to climb onto the bed to lean over it backwards as started to have back pain and gravity shot her down 3 pushes and she was out I still knealing up on my knee's 7lb 9oz and I had no tears or stitches was very pleased about that.

It was my second labour but not too different from my first which was induction at 42 weeks as in things where very slow to get moving.

As Iv never gone into labour naturally for me the pain is just the pain I think of with labour I have heard of people saying it is more painful to be induced than to go natural but I cant comment. With my first I had back labour pains and we was back to back so I had every pain relief going (inc epidural that went wrong left me too scared to ever have one again) and my second just gas and air but when I got that back labour pain I thought *game over* I need some thing else but she was out before I knew it thank god.

Goodluck :)


----------



## Pregnant YAY

HI! I just posted a similar question! I'm being induced Wed night due to High Blood pressure as well as Gestational Diabetes. I'll be 39 weeks on Thursday so the doctor is hoping i'll be induced Wednesday night and deliver Thursday. I'm nervous and not sure what to expect since this is my first baby. Good luck to you! I'm going to kind of stalk your post to see what people's responses are =)


----------



## mummy2be...

I was induced at 38 weeks, best advice I can give is not to expect things to happen quickly, ESP if your not at all ready (my body wasn't at all and the midwives called mine the cervix of concrete) 

They will offer you an epidural to be placed before drip even starts (if you have to
Go on drip) and I would take it of I was you, my contractions on the drip came on really hard and out of nowhere- but as soon as I had one the
Mw started putting the meds through my epidural, rather than me having to wait and then have the half hour procedure of having it done whilst having god awful contractions 

Good luck, induction really isn't the horror story you expect.... Just slow for
Me xx


----------



## Zemlianika

Well, I just shared this one in a different post but I'll share it with you. I had internals work with me with my first. And I was also induced. This is how things happened, they stuck a monitor in to monitor my son, then left. It was on New Year's Eve and the nurses were celebrating. As my family were looking for any living breathing nurse they can snatch off the hallways, I was already pushing. Alone. Anyhow, all resulted in my husband holding my leg while nurses are running around without heads on their shoulders, and my son being born with a little circled wound from the monitor that they didn't remove in time.

They also stuck an epidural in my lower back and the needle broke. I hear them talk behind my back about it when they were putting a new one in. I'm really considering a home birth, or a c section. Or having my baby in the back seat of a taxi rather than the hospital. My experiment in the hospital was awful. I wouldn't wish this on my worse enemy!


----------



## lilly100

thanks for your replys, 
well im keeping an open mind and hoping things dont take to long.
One week today!!!
i will let you all know how i get on after the big event


----------



## Vmazzotta

I got induced today but I was 40weeks and 1 days. I didn't have an epidural :) THis was my first pregnancy and THey started pitocin at 6:30AM and 7:30am Dr broke my waters ( I was 3cm dilated when I went in) at 10:30am I was almost 5cm and I delivered LO at 11:42am. I had a very fast labor and delivery. I only pushed maybe 3 times and he gave me an episiotomy and I now have my LO :) I still can't believe she's here!


----------



## DeeDoo

hi lilly, 
i was 38 weeks when induced with my youngest, i wasnt holding food or water, after 3 weeks and a number of saline drips the doctor decided to induce, midwife put in the cream, 5 hours later, looked good, broke my waters and after a very intense 1 1/2 hours healthy baby in arms... cervix was only a little softened when they put the cream in, all worked okay though.... i was 39weeks when induced with my second, no pain relief for either, no drips, just the cream and breaking of the waters... good luck, everything happens intensly and quickly, both times the emotions and the hormones rushed over me too, more so than after natural labour!! my advice, even though it hurts like hell, savour the moments of your labour, helps to keep it 'real'.


----------



## lilly100

Vmazzotta said:


> I got induced today but I was 40weeks and 1 days. I didn't have an epidural :) THis was my first pregnancy and THey started pitocin at 6:30AM and 7:30am Dr broke my waters ( I was 3cm dilated when I went in) at 10:30am I was almost 5cm and I delivered LO at 11:42am. I had a very fast labor and delivery. I only pushed maybe 3 times and he gave me an episiotomy and I now have my LO :) I still can't believe she's here!

aw congratulations!!


----------



## aj11

hi there! i was induced at 38 weeks on the dot with my daughter because of premature rupture of amniotic fluid. it was wonderful! they started the pitocin at midnight, i was in hard labor by 5am, got an epidural at 7:30am and gave birth at 9:21am. i am praying that my second labor goes as well as my first! :)

good luck to you!


----------



## Princessbec

I was induced with my 4th at 38 weeks my labour was fine she was by 2nd longest labour (3hrs) she was happy and healthy at 6 lb 10 & 1/2 oz.
My pain was fine with her I was laughing in between contractions, pain was fine I had no pain relief, and my cervix was 1cm and soft when they started my on the drip and broke my waters.


----------

